# Highs



## Lisa glass (Jun 9, 2017)

why wont my sugars come down so fed up with feeling so tired and no energy to do nothing .. help !


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 9, 2017)

If your still having trouble I'd strongly suggest getting in touch with your team or GP again x


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 9, 2017)

It's never ending ranging from 26 to the lowest of 13 just worried the damage it's doing to me Xx


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 9, 2017)

I understand how you must be feeling it must be awful for you! I'd definitely ring up and ask as clearly something is going on hun xx


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 9, 2017)

I've got an appointment this afternoon with gp so let's see what he has to say .. need something to happen fast !! Xx


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 9, 2017)

Oh that's good to hear at least, let us know how you get on, good luck hun! hope they can come up with something for you! xx


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 9, 2017)

Thanks chick .. fingers crossed xx


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 9, 2017)

Best of luck at the gp. 
Can I ask have you always been high what have they said in the beginning and are you on any medication.


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi Lisa I hope the appointment went/goes ok, keep us updated x


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 9, 2017)

Dollypolly said:


> Best of luck at the gp.
> Can I ask have you always been high what have they said in the beginning and are you on any medication.


Lisa is on insulin and has been having problems for a while, sorry @Lisa glass I hope you don't mind me saying!  x


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 9, 2017)

Only asking hen as it doesn't say. 

Hope there is lots of tweaking of dosages then for you for the better.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 9, 2017)

Dollypolly said:


> Only asking hen as it doesn't say.
> 
> Hope there is lots of tweaking of dosages then for you for the better.


I know  sorry if I came across funny I certainly didn't mean to! haha x


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 9, 2017)

No luck at docs so fed up with it all gotta have blood tests incase the no energy and tiredness is something else !!!


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 9, 2017)

Did they not suggest altering your insulin doses? xx


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 9, 2017)

Fingers crossed here for you Lisa.


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> No luck at docs so fed up with it all gotta have blood tests incase the no energy and tiredness is something else !!!


Have you been tested for anemia or underactive thyroid before @Lisa glass


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 9, 2017)

I've gotta have blood test next week for a list of different things !


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 9, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Did they not suggest altering your insulin doses? xx


Doc wouldn't alter it as it's down to my nurse to sort this xx


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 9, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> Doc wouldn't alter it as it's down to my nurse to sort this xx


Phone them up hun! xx


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 9, 2017)

There useless x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 9, 2017)

How ridiculous 
You must be sick of this


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 9, 2017)

I am very just so worn out of it all


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 9, 2017)

Understandably so Lisa  - easier said than done but do try not to be overly anxious untiL your get back your blood results. Anxiety will not be helping your bgls  - this will only serve to impact them and keep them high. If your GP won't or can't help you in respect of your insulin then I would suggest you make an appointment with your DSN *ASAP  - *and make sure she sees you *ASAP. *Tell her it's urgent and let her know your high bgl numbers.

Are you on Metformin as well and if so what dose have you been prescribed? Also are you currently on any other medications and what diet are you following please. The more you tell us about yourself, the more we can advise you.

In the meantime should you have any further worries or concerns then do please message us and we shall endeavour to help you as best we can. Stay in touch and take care Lisa x
WL


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 9, 2017)

I have my blood test nxt Friday so a wholeweek  without nothing being done for me so looks like I'll be sleeping most of the week !!! I'm not on metformin plays havoc with my ibs.. on abasaglar 50 units and low carb diet and I have between 6 and 20 units hour before I eat of fast acting insulin depends what I'm eating x


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 9, 2017)

For me I'd be asking for a referral to hospital after the blood tests though. 

Do you count the carbs for the insulin 

Now please keep eating and jnjecting too because if you don't it can get worse. 
Do keep popping in so we know your ok too 
Others should be along too to see if they can help


----------



## VICTOR HILL (Jun 9, 2017)

sorry to hear that you have problems with being high cannot help  much as i am on insulin .
but can you not go to a clinic in the hospital    .our in west suffolk  have drop in clinic   only probs with our is the parking
see your clinic needs gp appoint all wrong try and walk..
never no worth a try vic


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 9, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> I have my blood test nxt Friday so a wholeweek  without nothing being done for me so looks like I'll be sleeping most of the week !!! I'm not on metformin plays havoc with my ibs.. on abasaglar 50 units and low carb diet and I have between 6 and 20 units hour before I eat of fast acting insulin depends what I'm eating x


Why can't you increase your own insulin? If you are not getting any help from the so called health professionals then help yourself by increasing your insulin it's not rocket science.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 9, 2017)

.......and also try doing some exercise to help lower your blood glucose even if it's a short walk.
WL


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 9, 2017)

I am walking !! And I have also upped my own insulin as I know it's not rocket science but nothing is still happening... so any other ideas ????


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 9, 2017)

Dollypolly said:


> For me I'd be asking for a referral to hospital after the blood tests though.
> 
> Do you count the carbs for the insulin
> 
> ...


I'm actually worried bout eating as it shoots it up more feel like the insulin isn't working at all ! And yes I do count the carbs x


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 9, 2017)

have you been keeping an eye on your ketones? I know you say your nurse is useless but thats really who you need to talk maybe about a switch in insulin even, have you done the normal change the insulin etc routine, keep up with fluid intake, I think you may be better giving the NHS a phone too as this has been going on far too long hun xx


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 9, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> I am walking !! And I have also upped my own insulin as I know it's not rocket science but nothing is still happening... so any other ideas ????


Have you double checked the insulin is coming out of the pen? Have you tried a different batch of insulin? What insulin are you on?


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 9, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Have you double checked the insulin is coming out of the pen? Have you tried a different batch of insulin? What insulin are you on?


Says abasaglar further up hun, I have no idea about it x


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 9, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Says abasaglar further up hun, I have no idea about it x


Just looked it up, it's lantus. 
I've also been looking at previous posts by Lisa and this running high seem to be an ongoing thing with forgetting insulin as well. One of her threads stated she had cut her Lantus in half as gaining weight! So no idea if she has gone back to her normal amounts now.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 9, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Just looked it up, it's lantus.
> I've also been looking at previous posts by Lisa and this running high seem to be an ongoing thing with forgetting insulin as well. One of her threads stated she had cut her Lantus in half as gaining weight! So no idea if she has gone back to her normal amounts now.


AH right ok, wouldn't have made the link myself as I thought lantus was only used as a basal and didn't realise it could be used any other way?, and yes ongoing for at least the past couple of months I think x


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 9, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> AH right ok, wouldn't have made the link myself as I thought lantus was only used as a basal and didn't realise it could be used any other way?, and yes ongoing for at least the past couple of months I think x


Lantus is basal only


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 9, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> I have my blood test nxt Friday so a wholeweek  without nothing being done for me so looks like I'll be sleeping most of the week !!! I'm not on metformin plays havoc with my ibs.. on abasaglar 50 units and low carb diet and I have between 6 and 20 units hour before I eat of fast acting insulin depends what I'm eating x



Looking back on your previous posts you were on 60 units Lantus (abasagler) so do you think the fact you cut your insulin because it was making you gain weight could be the cause of all your problems?


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 9, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lantus is basal only


My fault I never noticed Lisa said that she was on QA as well sorry  haha x


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 9, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> My fault I never noticed Lisa said that she was on QA as well sorry  haha x


No worries I hadn't notice the post at all


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 9, 2017)

Forgot about ketones have you checked at all and you'll have to eat or you'll get worse.


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 10, 2017)

Woke up in the 17 range not good to start with .. I've checked all the above and I've done excersise ! No ive no way of checking keystones not sure wat to eat today ! Here's to another sleepy day!!


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 10, 2017)

You would be best getting some more urine strips to check for them x


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 10, 2017)

I've tryed few chemists round my area they don't sell them xx


----------



## grovesy (Jun 10, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> I've tryed few chemists round my area they don't sell them xx


You can get them on Amazon.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 10, 2017)

Boots normally sell them, I've just ask at pharmacy counter.


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 10, 2017)

Been to boots went there yesterday


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 10, 2017)

You really need to test for ketones though, you should really have some urine strips and keep them in a cupboard just in case x


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 10, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> Woke up in the 17 range not good to start with .. I've checked all the above and I've done excersise ! No ive no way of checking keystones not sure wat to eat today ! Here's to another sleepy day!!


So have you actually increased your Lantus to the original amount you were on 60 units or are you stubbornly sticking to the 50 units to keep your weight down? 

It's more than obvious you are not taking enough background insulin. Obviously it's your sight, kidneys and limbs at stake not anyone else's.
The fact you are falling asleep means you are poisoning yourself (toxic ) with the amount of sugar in your blood.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 10, 2017)

I'd be getting myself to A&E personally! xx


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 10, 2017)

Yea I increased them back to 60 along time ago , do u think I should up the back ground insulin any advice greatly recieved x


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 10, 2017)

You need to go and get checked out with levels like that and no way of checking ketones x


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 10, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I'd be getting myself to A&E personally! xx


Do u think it's that bad x


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 10, 2017)

With the levels you have had consistently lately you are very likely to have ketones present, they can be very dangerous, plus in the long term it will cause damage too like Sue says, it's not healthy to just be continuing along with levels like that on a day to day basis and if it were me I would be very worried and getting myself checked properly xx


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 10, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> Yea I increased them back to 60 along time ago , do u think I should up the back ground insulin any advice greatly recieved x


Not according to your post yesterday you haven't.

Basically Lisa we can not help you unless you help yourself. It's blatantly obvious you are not having enough insulin, so either go to A&E to be told the same thing or do something about it yourself.


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 10, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> With the levels you have had consistently lately you are very likely to have ketones present, they can be very dangerous, plus in the long term it will cause damage too like Sue says, it's not healthy to just be continuing along with levels like that on a day to day basis and if it were me I would be very worried and getting myself checked properly xx


Just makes me so angry because no one really wants to help I've already got numb feet hands and my eyes are really bad xx


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 10, 2017)

They will help if you tell them all the problems you are having! you just say they are useless but your not pushing to get anything done about it, if they don't listen keep pushing it's your health at stake! xx


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 10, 2017)

I meant 60 yesterday not 50 I don't know wat else to do I'm drinking loads trying to burn the sugar with excercise !!


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 10, 2017)

It's so hard to actually get an appointment at my surgery then they just say more blood tests sick of it


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 10, 2017)

Go to A&E and get seen to then! it seems like you aren't doing enough to be seen or push to find an answer, sorry but it does, it's not easy to be seen at any GP Surgery but something needs to be done and quite frankly I'm be more worried than you seem to be about consistent high levels, have you corrected with your QA? xx


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 10, 2017)

QA??


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 10, 2017)

Your quick acting, the stuff you take with your meals xx


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 10, 2017)

I take as much as I need depending wat I eat I have a carbs and cal book x


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 10, 2017)

Just done sugars bk up to 20.3 xx


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 10, 2017)

Well then that's why your blood sugars aren't coming down! Have you never been told about correction doses? You are only taking what you need for the food? xx


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 10, 2017)

No no one has ever explained that to me ? So wat should I take ? X


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 10, 2017)

You would be better talking to a professional about it as I cant tell you, it varies from person to person, for some people 1 unit of rapid acting will bring their levels down by 3mmol but for me at the moment I only take half a unit to bring me down by 3mmol, I suggest phoning the NHS or the hospital to see if they would be able to advise you!! xx


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 10, 2017)

Ok thank u ! X


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 10, 2017)

You really do need to speak to a professional that could advise though before even trying to correct! I cant stress that enough! xx


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 10, 2017)

I will give nhs a call having a bad time rite now so tired !!!


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 10, 2017)

You will be due to the high levels! good luck hun and keep us updated please! xx


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 10, 2017)

Will do and thank u for ur friendly advice xx


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 10, 2017)

Managed to get keyto stix I've only a trace is this ok


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm not sure, what does it say on the instruction leaflet or on the box, sorry I have no experience using the urine strips xx


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 10, 2017)

Looks like it's ok xx


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 10, 2017)

Have you phoned to ask about correcting yet? xx


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 10, 2017)

Waiting for call back xx


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 10, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> QA??


Lisa, please take the advice given from those above. Get yourself to A&E *pronto. * You cannot continue having these high numbers. Take care.
WL


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 10, 2017)

Just waiting for a call to see wat they advise x


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 10, 2017)

Hospital visit wish me luck !


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 10, 2017)

Good luck hun! keep us updated xx


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 10, 2017)

Thank u and cheers for all ya help today Kaylz xx


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 10, 2017)

So pleased to hear this Lisa - I hope the hospital will sort everything out for you. Good luck.
WL


----------



## grovesy (Jun 10, 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 10, 2017)

Wishing you all the best and hope they can help you sort it x


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi Lisa how did you get on hun? Hope your ok xx


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 11, 2017)

Stil in hospital no chance of going home for while yet hooked up to different drips so dehydrated ! X


----------



## grovesy (Jun 11, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> Stil in hospital no chance of going home for while yet hooked up to different drips so dehydrated ! X


Glad you are getting treatment.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 11, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> Stil in hospital no chance of going home for while yet hooked up to different drips so dehydrated ! X


Sorry to hear this Lisa, glad to hear that you are getting treatment for it though! Let us know how your getting on xx


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank u all for ur support I probably would have just carried on feeling so unwell at least hopefully now things will get sorted x


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 11, 2017)

My fingers are firmly crossed for you Lisa and I hope your on the mend soon! Take it easy hun xx


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank u so much .. hoping it won't be to long my daughters birthday is weds 27 god I feel old xx


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 11, 2017)

Hopefully you'll be good by then  your in the right place and I'm sure they'll have you fighting fit in no time  you don't look it btw so all is good haha xx


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 11, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> Thank u so much .. hoping it won't be to long my daughters birthday is weds 27 god I feel old xx


27th is a Tuesday  It's my Mum's birthday as well


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 11, 2017)

Ahh thank u I feel it at mo and I meant my daughter is 27 on the 14th of June haha x


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 11, 2017)

Now is your chance to ask for referrals to the hospital for your care and not the GP too. 

Please do listen to what they say as well. 

Hope your improving and can go home soon.


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks , have asked so many questions  don't want to end up back here x


----------



## Lindarose (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi Lisa. You've been going through a difficult time and I'm sorry to hear ended up in hospital. But I do think it's for the best as hopefully you'll be feeling much better soon and have the much needed help and support.


----------



## Barbara W (Jun 11, 2017)

What a nightmare you've been having hope you feel better very soon take care x


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 11, 2017)

I sure have .. thank u x


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 12, 2017)

Sorry, only just catching up on this  - by the eck Lisa you had us all worried there for a while so I'm very pleased for you that you're getting treatment now  - stay right where you are til all is sorted - you'll begin to feel much better soon I'm sure. You've been through such an ordeal and it has taken its toll but once you're over this hiccup you'll be able to proceed with managing your diabetes more efficiently. Good luck and take care x
WL


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 12, 2017)

Very bored of needles at the mo and this hospital bed .. still no time when there letting me go home feeling frustrated sugars still high .. hoping for a better day tomorrow !


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 12, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> Very bored of needles at the mo and this hospital bed .. still no time when there letting me go home feeling frustrated sugars still high .. hoping for a better day tomorrow !


Hi Lisa, I admit hospital beds are nothing like the Dorchesters but once you're sorted you'll be able to go home to your own home comforts, something to look forward to I doubt you'll be discharged before your bgls are in safe range tho so do try to be patient. What are you being given in the way of meals? x
WL


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hope they get you sorted and home soon Lisa. X


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 13, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Hi Lisa, I admit hospital beds are nothing like the Dorchesters but once you're sorted you'll be able to go home to your own home comforts, something to look forward to I doubt you'll be discharged before your bgls are in safe range tho so do try to be patient. What are you being given in the way of meals? x
> WL


Been offered  lots of different things but mainly been sticking to different salads and soup not to bad x


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 13, 2017)

Hey Lisa how are you feeling today? xx


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 13, 2017)

Not great .. really need my own bed so noisy at nite here ! Bs coming down from 20s to 14s now but stil no hope going home til at least under 10s xx


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 13, 2017)

Do they have you on a sliding scale? It was the same when I was in, the guy in the next bed shouted all night, the nurses did offer me ear plugs but there was no point as they were checking my levels every half hour to an hour, hope they come below 10 soon for you! xx


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 13, 2017)

Yes I am ! Just wanted to b home for my daughters birthday tomorrow can't see it happening tho )-; xx


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 13, 2017)

You never know! I don't know what my levels were like while I was in as they never told me but I wasn't even in 24 hours x


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 13, 2017)

Im sure your daughter will be happy to have you well Lisa you can celebrate her birthday another day.


----------



## Lyn Smith (Jun 13, 2017)

Keeping fingers crossed.  Happy birthday to your daughter. I so ache for you.


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 13, 2017)

I've been asking wat mine are ! And yea she would just not the same is it x


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 13, 2017)

Lyn Smith said:


> Keeping fingers crossed.  Happy birthday to your daughter. I so ache for you.


Thank u xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 13, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> Yes I am ! Just wanted to b home for my daughters birthday tomorrow can't see it happening tho )-; xx





Stitch147 said:


> Im sure your daughter will be happy to have you well Lisa you can celebrate her birthday another day.



Stitch is right, if you were my mum all I'd care about was you getting better 
If you are local to them then she should be able to visit you for a cup of tea (but no cake lol!)


----------



## trophywench (Jun 13, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Stitch is right, if you were my mum all I'd care about was you getting better
> If you are local to them then she should be able to visit you for a cup of tea (but no cake lol!)



Not in our hospital - they don't offer drinks to visitors when they bring the trolley round these days, I was gobsmacked when Pete was in.  I most likely wouldn't have wanted one anyway, but it just seems unfriendly.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 13, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Not in our hospital - they don't offer drinks to visitors when they bring the trolley round these days, I was gobsmacked when Pete was in.  I most likely wouldn't have wanted one anyway, but it just seems unfriendly.



Mean buggers!


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 13, 2017)

Fingers crossed be home tomorrow !! X


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jun 13, 2017)

Sorry, only just seen this thread.  Sorry that your numbers are so high and you are in hospital.  Keeping my fingers crossed that you will be out tomorrow to celebrate your daughter's birthday.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 13, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> Fingers crossed be home tomorrow !! X



Keeping my fingers crossed for you to return home tomorrow x


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 13, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> Fingers crossed be home tomorrow !! X


Hey Lisa  - everything's crossed here for you too - hoping your bgls are low enough for you to be discharged tomorrow x
WL


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 13, 2017)

Great ... they've shot back up to 20 !!! )-:


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 13, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> Great ... they've shot back up to 20 !!! )-:


Oh no  I can't believe this Lisa your numbers were coming down nicely. Hope "they" will sort it for you (((huge hugs))) Chin up xxx
WL


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 13, 2017)

Feel like giving up don't know wats happened )-; x


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 13, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> Feel like giving up don't know wats happened )-; x


Have you been seen by a diabetes specialist nurse or Doctor and do you ask questions? I understand your feelings but you must try not let the sudden rise or anxiety worry you else your levels will rise even further  - easier said than done I know. They should explain things to you  - it's not good for you to be left in the dark. I hope you can settle for the night Lisa, thinking if you hun xxx
WL


----------



## trophywench (Jun 14, 2017)

Are you still on a sliding scale Lisa, or if not, what are you on?

As WL has said, I do think you should ask to see someone who can sit down and explain to you properly what is happening/why, what they are doing about it, where this leaves you in future - and well - EVERYTHING.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey Lisa sorry to hear that you shot back up again, what are they saying today? how are you feeling? xx


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi Lisa how are you feeling today  - and your bg levels  - have they dropped yet - and has any diabetes knowledgable person been to see you yet to answer your questions - or to *explain* to you *in detail* as to why your levels are remaining in high double figures  - as per @trophywench mentioned above. 
We are all thinking of you so do please stay in touch as to your progress.(((Hugs)))xxx
WL


----------



## Ljc (Jun 14, 2017)

I don't know how I missed this.
Sorry to hear you're in hospital. I fully understand, your arse is making buttons to get home .
I hope they find out soon what's causing your hypers and get you'r D Behaving itself asap


----------



## Steff (Jun 14, 2017)

Ljc said:


> I don't know how I missed this.
> Sorry to hear you're in hospital. I fully understand your arse is making buttons to get home .
> I hope they find out soon what's causing your hypers and get you'r D Behaving itself asap


@Ljc Hi sorry just wanted to ask is that an expression? I've never heard it before if so


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2017)

Ljc said:


> I fully understand your arse is making buttons to get home .


Ha! It exists! I had to Google it to check it wasn't an autocorrect!
Hope your numbers are coming down again, and stay down, Lisa, and that you're getting some answers, and a strategy for managing your numbers when you get home.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 14, 2017)

Steff said:


> @Ljc Hi sorry just wanted to ask is that an expression? I've never heard it before if so



It's a well known expression from certain parts of London where u grew up , possibly other places too , politely it means rapid.


----------



## Steff (Jun 14, 2017)

Robin said:


> Ha! It exists! I had to Google it to check it wasn't an autocorrect!
> Hope your numbers are coming down again, and stay down, Lisa, and that you're getting some answers, and a strategy for managing your numbers when you get home.


Wasn't the only one to wonder then ha


----------



## grovesy (Jun 14, 2017)

Steff said:


> Wasn't the only one to wonder then ha


I have not heard of it either.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 14, 2017)

Nor I !


----------



## khskel (Jun 14, 2017)

New to me n all.

I hope they get you sorted soon


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 14, 2017)

You're not alone in there Lisa  - we're all thinking of you (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 15, 2017)

Still stuck on here had a bad yesterday bloods are back on the 20s don't think the docs can really understand it either fell so blurghhhh !!!! Thank u for get well wishes xx


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi Lisa. Sorry to hear you had a bad day yesterday. Mindful of your bgls remaining high do you not think it would be wise to ask (demand?!) to be seen by a Specialist from the hospitals Diabetes Clinic?

How are you feeling in yourself  - do you feel poorly  - and if you're not still attached to tubes can you go on a walkabout for exercise to help lower your numbers? Hope you feel better soon Lisa.

Do stay in touch & let us know how you're progressing (((hugs))) xxx
WL


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 15, 2017)

Lisa ask to see a specialist as WL says demand some answers.
Have any of the doctors told you what's happening at all? 
Have they done any other tests other than hook you up.
Please do keep us informed though 
Fingers crossed too you feel better soon.


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 15, 2017)

Hiya stil not allowed out of bed getting ridiculous now have a diabetic specialist coming this afternoon to talk to me at last !!! Feel so poorly in myself still not sure if it's because of the heat in here , I've had a fan on but not doing much .. have had a high temp to x


----------



## Ljc (Jun 15, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> Hiya stil not allowed out of bed getting ridiculous now have a diabetic specialist coming this afternoon to talk to me at last !!! Feel so poorly in myself still not sure if it's because of the heat in here , I've had a fan on but not doing much .. have had a high temp to x


Sorry to hear your still having high numbers As your temperature is high , I'm wondering if you have a bit of an infection. They will get to the bottom of it though. It's good to hear a diabetic specialist will be along later today, they are very good and hopefully you will start to get some answers.
I hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 15, 2017)

Very pleased to hear this Lisa and not before time!
* *Make sure he/she explains exactly what is happening to you now  - and also how will this affect your future Diabetes
* Your want and need answers as in NOW.*
* Have a note pad handy to make notes - or on your laptop kindle moby etc.
* *Write everything down as it is being explained to you and please please don't let that person leave your bedside until you are satisfied with their answers even if you have to tie them down with ball & chain!!!*
Good luck Lisa, please let us know how your consultation goes. xxx
WL


----------



## Barbara W (Jun 15, 2017)

Steff said:


> Wasn't the only one to wonder then ha




I hadn't heard of it either....


----------



## Barbara W (Jun 15, 2017)

Sorry to hear your levels are up again hopefully now you seeing a specialists they can get to the bottom of it all for you. Very frustrating for you but no point being sent home to land yourself back in hospital again hopefully things will get sorted ASAP and you can get back home. Take care x


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 15, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Very pleased to hear this Lisa and not before time!
> * *Make sure he/she explains exactly what is happening to you now  - and also how will this affect your future Diabetes
> * Your want and need answers as in NOW.*
> * Have a note pad handy to make notes - or on your laptop kindle moby etc.
> ...


Thank u for ur support xx


----------



## Ljc (Jun 15, 2017)

Barbara W said:


> I hadn't heard of it either....


It's amazing what you can learn on here isnt it


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 15, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> Thank u for ur support xx


Thank you & you're welcome  - we all support each other on here in whatever capacity we can. What one person may not know, another person will. I'm hoping that this blip in your Diabetes will soon be rectified so you can manage it with confidence and more efficiently. I know you desperately want to go home Lisa but please try to be a tad more patient for a little while yet. (((Hugs))) xxx
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 15, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Sorry to hear your still having high numbers As your temperature is high , I'm wondering if you have a bit of an infection. They will get to the bottom of it though. It's good to hear a diabetic specialist will be along later today, they are very good and hopefully you will start to get some answers.
> I hope you start to feel better soon.


Good thinking there Ljc re high temperature & infection  x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 15, 2017)

Ljc said:


> It's amazing what you can learn on here isnt it


Yes tiz amazing Lin - I learned on here what dx means  and bgls - and LCHF!!! Funny old world aint it?
WL


----------



## Steff (Jun 15, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Yes tiz amazing Lin - I learned on here what dx meant - and bgls - and LCHF!!! Funny old world aint it?
> WL


lmao lol pmsl @ WL (idiot comment sorry hehe)


----------



## trophywench (Jun 15, 2017)

Hope you can get some clarification Lisa - if there's something going on in your body other than D, it always does affect our BG - and does make then far harder to keep in check.  At least you are on insulin - but when a T2 is not on any medication, or only on tablets - virtually impossible.


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 15, 2017)

They seem to think I could be type one after all and one of my kidneys doesn't look to good xx


----------



## Lindarose (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi Lisa just sending you best wishes. It's a long haul but hopefully some answers soon and you'll start to feel well again xx


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 15, 2017)

Thank u x


----------



## Stefan Diabetes UK (Jun 15, 2017)

Sending my best wishes too Lisa. I spoke to our clinical team at Diabetes UK and they are glad you're being seen by the diabetes specialist. Frustrating as being in hospital is, it is also be the best place to get the answers and advice you need. If you want to talk about anything further, you can call our Diabetes UK helpline on 0345 123 2399 or email helpline@diabetes.org.uk


----------



## grovesy (Jun 15, 2017)

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 15, 2017)

Steff said:


> lmao lol pmsl @ WL (idiot comment sorry hehe)


I know IMO but what is imao?! I know IMHO!!! I'll ignore the idiot comment haha! x
WL


----------



## Steff (Jun 15, 2017)

wirralass said:


> I know IMO but what is imao?! I know IMHO!!! I'll ignore the idiot comment haha! x
> WL


Laugh my a**e off


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 15, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> They seem to think I could be type one after all and one of my kidneys doesn't look to good xx


So sorry to hear that one of your kidneys is not tip top Lisa - that came out of the blue eh? Well at last they've donned their thinking caps at last - are they arranging for you to have a kidney scan. I hope so.

Good to see above that you have the support of the Diabetes UK team behind you. Its worth bearing them in mind should you need the urge to talk or email.

Has the Specialist been to see you yet? I hope your spirits will be more uplifted tomorrow & that you sleep well tonight
(((Hugs))) xxx
WL
Edited x-ray to scan.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 15, 2017)

Steff said:


> Laugh my a**e off


I'm laughing


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 15, 2017)

Steff said:


> Laugh my a**e off


Hope our posts are cheering up Lisa


----------



## trophywench (Jun 15, 2017)

They don't x-ray yer kidneys - wouldn't show them anything - it'll be kidney malfunction I expect, so blood/pee tests will have shown that, and that's more and different blood tests and/or pee tests and maybe if they think there could be damage and/or stones - a scan.

Our son in law (in his 40s) had just been told he has CKD Pete's been telling him ever since he's known him that he doesn't think he drinks enough water, full stop.  He doesn't like it see - he's had kidney stones and all sorts, Drinks a bit more then doesn't need to again according to him so he doesn't.  He will drink tea but much prefers coffee but only with 3 sugars.  Otherwise he won't drink it.  Oh or Pepsi, cos it's sweeter than Coke so he reuses Coke.  All full sugar of course.  We do try and always have, but have all more or less given up cos it causes friction.

Hopefully Lisa has a lot more sense where hers are concerned!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 15, 2017)

Oh - and being T1 would make a LOT more sense, Lisa.


----------



## Donna radford (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm having same problems Hun my sugars are constantly high can't get into my Drs as its phone up on day, I can't get to diabetic clinic as my 3 yr old has two broken legs woke up bloods are 23.4 been in hospital over 6 times this year with high sugars but then thy swing from like 30 to lower than 1.1 but when I'm tht low I can still do anything like eat drink go toilet dr said last time another 15 minutes I would of been dead with a low of 1.1 n I had 4 of them since before Xmas should be in pump but hospital won't give it me I might just buy it instead X x x


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 16, 2017)

Hello Lisa  - how are you today  - did the Specialist visit you and if so what advice has he/she given you as to your high levels? 

Have you been allowed out of bed yet? 
Hope you're feeling much better & brighter today 
Please stay in touch when you can to let us know what the hospital are planning to do next. Thinking of you. Love and (((hugs))) xxx
WL


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 16, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Hello Lisa  - how are you today  - did the Specialist visit you and if so what advice has he/she given you as to your high levels?
> 
> Have you been allowed out of bed yet?
> Hope you're feeling much better & brighter today
> ...


Hi thank u all for ur kindness not really myself at moment will be in touch with u all in a few days .. totally wiped out best wishes to u all and thank u xx


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 16, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Oh - and being T1 would make a LOT more sense, Lisa.


Not a lot of this thread makes much sense, for sure.


----------



## Lyn Smith (Jun 18, 2017)

Lisa keeping you in mind.   Take care. Big big hug


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 19, 2017)

Home at last !!


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 19, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> Home at last !!


Great news!  how are you feeling? What have they said about moving forward? treatment wise etc xx


----------



## grovesy (Jun 19, 2017)

Glad you are home, hope you are better and been given a plan of care.


----------



## Barbara W (Jun 19, 2017)

Glad to hear you are home, be good to know how everything is


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 19, 2017)

Under consultant at hospital now and need to take things easy for a while before I go back to gym , my kidney is being kept an eye on 2 x


----------



## Lyn Smith (Jun 20, 2017)

You're home. Wonderful. So pleased


----------



## Ljc (Jun 20, 2017)

It's good to hear you're back home, nothing like you're own bed , food and some peace and quiet. 
They will keep a close eye on your kidney, hopefully it will improve with time. 

You rest up for a few days you hear.


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 20, 2017)

Don't really feel like doing to much been pulled about so much this past week and yes waiting on hospital appointment! My bed is heaven x


----------



## Lindarose (Jun 20, 2017)

Glad you're home Lisa


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 20, 2017)

Thank u


----------



## Steff (Jun 20, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> Thank u


Did you not get my private message I sent Lisa?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 20, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> Don't really feel like doing to much been pulled about so much this past week and yes waiting on hospital appointment! My bed is heaven x


Why were you pulled about as treating high blood sugars involves a drip in arm and monitoring?


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 20, 2017)

Steff said:


> Did you not get my private message I sent Lisa?


Sorry yes I did have been so sleepy xx


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 20, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Why were you pulled about as treating high blood sugars involves a drip in arm and monitoring?


Had blood tests for different things and keep being woke up to test sugars , my drip came out few times had to b put back in so sore arms and bruised!


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jun 20, 2017)

Pleased to hear that you are finally home, sorry that you have had such a rough time while you were in there.  Take it easy.


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 20, 2017)

Thank u x


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 20, 2017)

So how did they fix your treatment? Have they changed medication in any way to get you sorted?


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 20, 2017)

Staying on same insulin for now added a tablet in with it to see if it makes any difference , i was on it before but for some reason they stopped it so gona try it again have an appointment next month to review it all


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 20, 2017)

What tablet have they started you on?


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 20, 2017)

Sitagliptin


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 20, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> Sitagliptin


I thought you had decided you were type1 so if that's the case you should not be on this medication nor if you have kidney problems which you also stated you had. So I'm becoming very confused by your posts.


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 20, 2017)

Sitagliptin? It's  contraindicated when renal problems are present, and neither use nor ornament in Type 1s.


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 20, 2017)

Well that's wat they've put me on so who knows wats gonna happen next !!!


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 20, 2017)

The question really is what it's doing to your BG scores, if your doctors are confident it won't harm you.


----------



## Steff (Jun 20, 2017)

Theres a case for neglicence there then hun if there putting you on meds that counteract for the greater good you cant just accept that and take then it may make you worse and you dont want to have anymore hospital appointments any time soon x


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 20, 2017)

Will give it the month see how I go !


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 21, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I thought you had decided you were type1 so if that's the case you should not be on this medication nor if you have kidney problems which you also stated you had. So I'm becoming very confused by your posts.


Me too!


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 21, 2017)

It's hard work making stuff up, ask any scriptwriter or author. Continuity editor needs replacing, mind.


----------



## Lisa glass (Jun 21, 2017)

?


----------

